# company service



## anand4381 (Jan 20, 2015)

guys , 
i am an expat working in the uae and i drive a toyota . iam seriously thinking of breaking my vehicle service with the dealer here as it is expensive for me (and there is no value for money ) . i need a advice if i need to move on with other service center or continue with the dealer . 

Thank You .


----------

